# Pork Chop Sling mod



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I got this pistol in a group trade from my homie BigRon. I think it's awesome! However I made a few changes. The handle was just to large for even my good sized mits. Also I had an idea about rotating fork slingshots. That idea being that they don't need to rotate 360° but really only need to tilt about 10 or 15 degrees. I believe this slingshot was designed to be epoxied together. Instead I used a bolt and a bushing to secure it. Here is what I've got. It still needs a little fine tuning but I think the tilt idea will cover all the adjustment that will be needed.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think that's going to work well :thumbsup:
Pistol grip designs are a good time.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Sure looks like your on to some thing there...Would like to know it the shooter does when your all fine tuned..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Sweet! I had not seen this type of frame before Roger's last post and now this.... Looks like fun, and I'm with ya all the way regarding the spinning fork.. I modded mine with a positive stop as well. Doesn't make it shoot any better! But doesn't make me dizzy anymore, either! Henrie's design is fantastic, and shoots very well.... I just didn't want it free to spin is all...


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Matt the mod looks awesome should be a sweet shooter when your done :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's pretty nice. And kudos for the insight about rotation limiting.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Spin Limit is a great idea. I have thought about this ever since I have seen these rotating head slingshot that Roger makes.


----------



## ImA4Wheelr (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice original build (BigRon?) and mods. I like to use coconut oil on woods (such as folding knives) that I handed directly.

Is the primary idea behind this type of rig to use longer tubes/get more stretch?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

ImA4Wheelr said:


> Nice original build (BigRon?) and mods. I like to use coconut oil on woods (such as folding knives) that I handed directly.
> 
> Is the primary idea behind this type of rig to use longer tubes/get more stretch?


The original builder is PorkChopSling. I got this shooter in a trade with BigRon. Yep you got the idea. Increase your draw leingth.


----------

